# Dad's Buck



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

This is the buck my Dad shot from our ground blind at 8:30 on 12/1. He had seen this buck before, but never when he was actually hunting. The night before he saw this same buck crossing in front of him, but he could not tell if it was one of the big ones until it was to late. He went back the next morning and at 8:30 he came crossing from the opposite direction of the previous night. This time there was not doubt it was a buck he had been waiting for and he took the shot and totally missed. The buck, not knowing where the shot came from actually turned aroun and ran back at him. He shot again and broke his back. He then jumped up and ran over to finish him off. I was in the house and heard the shots and shortly after the phone rang. I have never seen anyone so excited before. I had to post this for him since he does not know how to do it. It's the biggest one he has ever shot and he was jumping around like a kid!!!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Holy cow the pictures do not look like this on my computer I better try to fix it!!!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

So I can't fix it??? I don't know why it is like that because it is right on my end. O well I guess I am not much better then my Dad. You guys will just have to turn your heads to look at it!!!


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Hell man that's a great buck no matter how you post the pictures!!

That thing is wide and tall!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Nice lookin buck,,go daddy'o


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice buck thats what hunting is about.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

That one is definately one for the wall. Congrats to Dad.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

here i fixed them! That buck is a nice one i am guessing 130"s just shy of the big buck club


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

whats it have to be to be in the big buck club and whats it have to be to be boone and crockett?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Buckeye Big Buck is the same as B&C. If I recall correctly its 140 for a typical and 160 for a non typical. Thats a beatiful buck. I love those big 8 points!!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Looks bigger when it was sideways lol just kidding. Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice deer! Love the pics with the snow dusting and the water in the background. 

B&C is 160 typical and 185 non-typical, and then to be put in the books its 170 typical and 195 non-typical.


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohio big buck is 140


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great buck . Congrats dad , he looks close to 140 to make Ohio Big Buck . Very symmetrical and most likely wont have many deductions.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Plenty wide an has long tines...Might make the Ohio big buck...Looks like he will be close...Very nice looking feer..Congrats to Dad....JIM....CL....:!


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Thank you Nick for turning those pics. I don't know what was up with them?


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

yep no problem glad to make them look good for ya


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

very nice buck! nice spread and nice height and good mass. That buck will def score well.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That's a great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

Real nice deer Congrates


----------

